# Period late SHOULD I TEST?!



## lily24

A little excited but dont want to get my hopes up ither...

Last cycle was 25 days long, if that was the case again this month then my perios will now be 4 days late :happydance: But usualy im on a 28 day cycle in that case AF will only be 1 day late :coffee:

SHOULD I TEST?! 

I have NOOO symptoms what so ever...Any advise would be fabby :thumbup:


----------



## TwilightAgain

If you're going to be late either way then defo test :thumbup:

Maybe get one of those extra sensitive ones :)

Good luck :flow:


----------



## lily24

TwilightAgain said:


> If you're going to be late either way then defo test :thumbup:
> 
> Maybe get one of those extra sensitive ones :)
> 
> Good luck :flow:

Today im 1 day late if it was a 28 day cycle so still quite early do you think?
Im seriously hoping my cycles are not playing up again and im just missing a period because of that :(

What are the extra sensitive ones called? FR?


----------



## sweetcheeks85

If your late even by a day then its not too early to test. First response are quite sensitive. Goodluck :hugs:


----------



## TwilightAgain

lily24 said:


> TwilightAgain said:
> 
> 
> If you're going to be late either way then defo test :thumbup:
> 
> Maybe get one of those extra sensitive ones :)
> 
> Good luck :flow:
> 
> Today im 1 day late if it was a 28 day cycle so still quite early do you think?
> Im seriously hoping my cycles are not playing up again and im just missing a period because of that :(
> 
> What are the extra sensitive ones called? FR?Click to expand...

Plenty of women on here test before their period is even due and still get bfps so nope I don't think its too early.

I think its FR. Superdrug do them too :) 2 for a fiver (if you're in the UK)


----------



## lily24

Thanks ladies, yous have twisted my arm :)

Will head out later to discreatly slip a test in with my food shop ha ha :blush:


----------



## cazi77

Have you done the test? good luck x


----------



## lily24

tested earlier with CBD and it came back 'not pregnant' :dohh:

Slighly gutted but could be too early im hoping :thumbup:


----------



## lily24

Another wee update...

Tested earlier with a FR and only 1 little pink line :(

So hoping im testing early as my period is now 2-3 days late with no sign of it (im usualy pretty regular) 
I have lower back ache thats shooting up my back now and again (Remember having this during my first pregnancy and it was what made me test)

Fingers crossed :coffee:

Have any of you other lovley ladies experienced testing a little too early then getting a BFP further on? :flower:


----------



## lily24

Bump up :winkwink:


----------



## CuddleBunny

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## lily24

UPDATE:

Tested AGAIN today and still only the one little line :(

Still no AF Though :shrug: And still gots symtoms. Damn friggin' body!!!


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:hugs: Hope AF stays away for u x


----------



## lily24

Still getting BFN's :( Around 4-5 days late now - still holding out a little hope as all my symptoms dont seem to be going anywhere......x


----------



## Shey

Aww Lily hope AF stays away and you get your bfp


----------



## lily24

Thanks Shey!

I so hope so too. Feeling so lowsy and unwell, wish i could only pin point why (BFP would be a good reason :thumbup::thumbup:)

~ Good luck to you to ~


----------



## Shey

Thank you Lily! I remember when I was pregnant with my son, I didn't get a BFP til I was 3 months pregnant with him.


----------



## lily24

Shey said:


> Thank you Lily! I remember when I was pregnant with my son, I didn't get a BFP til I was 3 months pregnant with him.

You are kidding?!

Its crazy how your body can work isnt it?

Did you have to get a blood test in the end?
 
Im not really giving up as such yet as i have a 'gut' feeling that i am pregnant but at the same time i think i am nuts and obsessing to much LOL :cry:


----------



## lily24

Yet again - Another BFN this morning :cry:

Im defo out now ladies - 5 days late and about 10 tests down, i think i was clutching at straws a little too much!

So AF just hasnt shown ither thins month - wth?!

So tired of this hard journey now and feel like giving up.

Basically putting my life on hold to TTC and not getting anywhere :cry:

Big rant over, thanks for all the supportive comments :flower:


----------



## omgbaby

:cry:


lily24 said:


> Yet again - Another BFN this morning :cry:
> 
> Im defo out now ladies - 5 days late and about 10 tests down, i think i was clutching at straws a little too much!
> 
> So AF just hasnt shown ither thins month - wth?!
> 
> So tired of this hard journey now and feel like giving up.
> 
> Basically putting my life on hold to TTC and not getting anywhere :cry:
> 
> Big rant over, thanks for all the supportive comments :flower:

I just came across your post & started to read. I too tested this morning and got another BFN! I was supposed to start on the 23rd which makes me officially a week late today. I tested on the 25th and got a BFN. I made myself wait until this morning to test again. 
Usually I'm right on time if not a day late. & I usually have HORRIBLE cramps. So far I've just had slight cramping off & on that have made me think I was going to start but I haven't yet. I'm not going to give up hope quite yet. Even thought I did a little this morning. :cry:

I don't know when I should test again. I'm actually pretty scared to test now. I will be buying more tests tonight though. Just wondering when to test again.

Don't give up hope!! Especially if :witch: hasn't shown.
:dust:


----------



## Shey

I would say if it doesnt come by the weekend make an appointment for a blood test.


----------



## omgbaby

Ok! Will do! I'm so impatient. Lol
Baby dust to all.


----------



## lily24

omgbaby said:


> :cry:
> 
> 
> lily24 said:
> 
> 
> Yet again - Another BFN this morning :cry:
> 
> Im defo out now ladies - 5 days late and about 10 tests down, i think i was clutching at straws a little too much!
> 
> So AF just hasnt shown ither thins month - wth?!
> 
> So tired of this hard journey now and feel like giving up.
> 
> Basically putting my life on hold to TTC and not getting anywhere :cry:
> 
> Big rant over, thanks for all the supportive comments :flower:
> 
> I just came across your post & started to read. I too tested this morning and got another BFN! I was supposed to start on the 23rd which makes me officially a week late today. I tested on the 25th and got a BFN. I made myself wait until this morning to test again.
> Usually I'm right on time if not a day late. & I usually have HORRIBLE cramps. So far I've just had slight cramping off & on that have made me think I was going to start but I haven't yet. I'm not going to give up hope quite yet. Even thought I did a little this morning. :cry:
> 
> I don't know when I should test again. I'm actually pretty scared to test now. I will be buying more tests tonight though. Just wondering when to test again.
> 
> Don't give up hope!! Especially if :witch: hasn't shown.
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks for the positive words hunni :thumbup:

I was so excited this week when AF didnt arrive and i had lots of symptoms. Like you, dull cramps only as i usualy have terrible period pain aswell.
I have ordered more tests so patiently waiting for them to come in the post :shrug:

A blood test sounds like a good plan for me too...I feel a little manic though, dont wan to waste the docs time


----------



## omgbaby

lily24 said:


> Thanks for the positive words hunni :thumbup:
> 
> I was so excited this week when AF didnt arrive and i had lots of symptoms. Like you, dull cramps only as i usualy have terrible period pain aswell.
> I have ordered more tests so patiently waiting for them to come in the post :shrug:
> 
> A blood test sounds like a good plan for me too...I feel a little manic though, dont wan to waste the docs time

Me too!! I have never been this late. Once I didn't have one for like 2 months but I had just stopped my bcp too & since they got back on track I've been right on every month. It's weird sometimes during the day I'll have a feeling like yeah i'm pregnant, then other times I question it.

The first 2 times I used the Answer tests. But tonight I'm going to but a FR pack & maybe take one Sunday or Monday morning. I'm just getting nervous & don't want to be let down by the witch! :)


----------



## Shey

I hope that AF stays away from you ladies. I got my AF on Monday so now have to wait til next week to dtd!


----------



## lily24

Why does it have to be so difficult?! Sometimes i think there is no god or he would help us people out! :hugs:


----------



## lily24

omgbaby said:


> lily24 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the positive words hunni :thumbup:
> 
> I was so excited this week when AF didnt arrive and i had lots of symptoms. Like you, dull cramps only as i usualy have terrible period pain aswell.
> I have ordered more tests so patiently waiting for them to come in the post :shrug:
> 
> A blood test sounds like a good plan for me too...I feel a little manic though, dont wan to waste the docs time
> 
> Me too!! I have never been this late. Once I didn't have one for like 2 months but I had just stopped my bcp too & since they got back on track I've been right on every month. It's weird sometimes during the day I'll have a feeling like yeah i'm pregnant, then other times I question it.
> 
> The first 2 times I used the Answer tests. But tonight I'm going to but a FR pack & maybe take one Sunday or Monday morning. I'm just getting nervous & don't want to be let down by the witch! :)Click to expand...

Kepp us updated Hunni - I might get a frer tomorrow, but iv kinda spent a small fortune on tests this past week :blush:


----------



## omgbaby

lily24 said:


> Why does it have to be so difficult?! Sometimes i think there is no god or he would help us people out! :hugs:

Oooo I totally agree. Every night I've been telling him please let me be pregnant this time! QUIT PLAYING WITH ME!! Lol :wacko:


----------



## omgbaby

lily24 said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily24 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the positive words hunni :thumbup:
> 
> I was so excited this week when AF didnt arrive and i had lots of symptoms. Like you, dull cramps only as i usualy have terrible period pain aswell.
> I have ordered more tests so patiently waiting for them to come in the post :shrug:
> 
> A blood test sounds like a good plan for me too...I feel a little manic though, dont wan to waste the docs time
> 
> Me too!! I have never been this late. Once I didn't have one for like 2 months but I had just stopped my bcp too & since they got back on track I've been right on every month. It's weird sometimes during the day I'll have a feeling like yeah i'm pregnant, then other times I question it.
> 
> The first 2 times I used the Answer tests. But tonight I'm going to but a FR pack & maybe take one Sunday or Monday morning. I'm just getting nervous & don't want to be let down by the witch! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Kepp us updated Hunni - I might get a frer tomorrow, but iv kinda spent a small fortune on tests this past week :blush:Click to expand...

I sure will! BTW quick question a FR is First Response right? So what is FRER? Lol that's my problem too! I don't want to look back & think 'Geesh I spent a fortune on those things!' :shrug:


----------



## lily24

omgbaby said:


> lily24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily24 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the positive words hunni :thumbup:
> 
> I was so excited this week when AF didnt arrive and i had lots of symptoms. Like you, dull cramps only as i usualy have terrible period pain aswell.
> I have ordered more tests so patiently waiting for them to come in the post :shrug:
> 
> A blood test sounds like a good plan for me too...I feel a little manic though, dont wan to waste the docs time
> 
> Me too!! I have never been this late. Once I didn't have one for like 2 months but I had just stopped my bcp too & since they got back on track I've been right on every month. It's weird sometimes during the day I'll have a feeling like yeah i'm pregnant, then other times I question it.
> 
> The first 2 times I used the Answer tests. But tonight I'm going to but a FR pack & maybe take one Sunday or Monday morning. I'm just getting nervous & don't want to be let down by the witch! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Kepp us updated Hunni - I might get a frer tomorrow, but iv kinda spent a small fortune on tests this past week :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure will! BTW quick question a FR is First Response right? So what is FRER? Lol that's my problem too! I don't want to look back & think 'Geesh I spent a fortune on those things!' :shrug:Click to expand...

Erm....FRER Im sure is First Response Early Result? :shrug: Probebly just made that up :haha:


----------



## omgbaby

:rofl:
well dang it! I'm going to try one of them!!
You know... I was looking at posts this morning where ladies posted their pregnancy test pictures. & others are commenting saying 'O yeah I see it!!' . Well I couldn't see a thing!! So I think I may start to post some too!! Lol maybe you guys will see what I don't! That may make me feel better! :winkwink:


----------



## lily24

omgbaby said:


> :rofl:
> well dang it! I'm going to try one of them!!
> You know... I was looking at posts this morning where ladies posted their pregnancy test pictures. & others are commenting saying 'O yeah I see it!!' . Well I couldn't see a thing!! So I think I may start to post some too!! Lol maybe you guys will see what I don't! That may make me feel better! :winkwink:

He he I know i dont reply to posts like that when i dont see anything and others do?! Maybe i need to be more positive like them? :shrug:

We could post some pics of our tests and humor each other ''Yeah theres defo something there'' :thumbup: 

:saywhat:


----------



## omgbaby

lily24 said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> well dang it! I'm going to try one of them!!
> You know... I was looking at posts this morning where ladies posted their pregnancy test pictures. & others are commenting saying 'O yeah I see it!!' . Well I couldn't see a thing!! So I think I may start to post some too!! Lol maybe you guys will see what I don't! That may make me feel better! :winkwink:
> 
> He he I know i dont reply to posts like that when i dont see anything and others do?! Maybe i need to be more positive like them? :shrug:
> 
> We could post some pics of our tests and humor each other ''Yeah theres defo something there'' :thumbup:
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...

Lmao!!! That seriously had me lol'n! I even went home & took pics of my tests & still didnt see a think!


----------



## lily24

omgbaby said:


> lily24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> well dang it! I'm going to try one of them!!
> You know... I was looking at posts this morning where ladies posted their pregnancy test pictures. & others are commenting saying 'O yeah I see it!!' . Well I couldn't see a thing!! So I think I may start to post some too!! Lol maybe you guys will see what I don't! That may make me feel better! :winkwink:
> 
> He he I know i dont reply to posts like that when i dont see anything and others do?! Maybe i need to be more positive like them? :shrug:
> 
> We could post some pics of our tests and humor each other ''Yeah theres defo something there'' :thumbup:
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao!!! That seriously had me lol'n! I even went home & took pics of my tests & still didnt see a think!Click to expand...

Theres still time hunni - We can do the FRER tests tomorrow and compare :thumbup: How many days late are you now? Im around 6 tomorrow :growlmad:


----------



## omgbaby

lily24 said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> well dang it! I'm going to try one of them!!
> You know... I was looking at posts this morning where ladies posted their pregnancy test pictures. & others are commenting saying 'O yeah I see it!!' . Well I couldn't see a thing!! So I think I may start to post some too!! Lol maybe you guys will see what I don't! That may make me feel better! :winkwink:
> 
> He he I know i dont reply to posts like that when i dont see anything and others do?! Maybe i need to be more positive like them? :shrug:
> 
> We could post some pics of our tests and humor each other ''Yeah theres defo something there'' :thumbup:
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao!!! That seriously had me lol'n! I even went home & took pics of my tests & still didnt see a think!Click to expand...
> 
> Theres still time hunni - We can do the FRER tests tomorrow and compare :thumbup: How many days late are you now? Im around 6 tomorrow :growlmad:Click to expand...

yess!! Im at the store purchasing now!! I am a week late today. I wish i could smilies to show anger but im on my phone :(


----------



## lily24

omgbaby said:


> lily24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> well dang it! I'm going to try one of them!!
> You know... I was looking at posts this morning where ladies posted their pregnancy test pictures. & others are commenting saying 'O yeah I see it!!' . Well I couldn't see a thing!! So I think I may start to post some too!! Lol maybe you guys will see what I don't! That may make me feel better! :winkwink:
> 
> He he I know i dont reply to posts like that when i dont see anything and others do?! Maybe i need to be more positive like them? :shrug:
> 
> We could post some pics of our tests and humor each other ''Yeah theres defo something there'' :thumbup:
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao!!! That seriously had me lol'n! I even went home & took pics of my tests & still didnt see a think!Click to expand...
> 
> Theres still time hunni - We can do the FRER tests tomorrow and compare :thumbup: How many days late are you now? Im around 6 tomorrow :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> yess!! Im at the store purchasing now!! I am a week late today. I wish i could smilies to show anger but im on my phone :(Click to expand...

pmsl - I wouldnt worry about the smilies i kinda understand how you feel :thumbup:

I think i will get a test tomorrow after work - probebly another waste of £10 but hey ho might be worth it :shrug:


----------



## omgbaby

lily24 said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> well dang it! I'm going to try one of them!!
> You know... I was looking at posts this morning where ladies posted their pregnancy test pictures. & others are commenting saying 'O yeah I see it!!' . Well I couldn't see a thing!! So I think I may start to post some too!! Lol maybe you guys will see what I don't! That may make me feel better! :winkwink:
> 
> He he I know i dont reply to posts like that when i dont see anything and others do?! Maybe i need to be more positive like them? :shrug:
> 
> We could post some pics of our tests and humor each other ''Yeah theres defo something there'' :thumbup:
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao!!! That seriously had me lol'n! I even went home & took pics of my tests & still didnt see a think!Click to expand...
> 
> Theres still time hunni - We can do the FRER tests tomorrow and compare :thumbup: How many days late are you now? Im around 6 tomorrow :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> yess!! Im at the store purchasing now!! I am a week late today. I wish i could smilies to show anger but im on my phone :(Click to expand...
> 
> pmsl - I wouldnt worry about the smilies i kinda understand how you feel :thumbup:
> 
> I think i will get a test tomorrow after work - probebly another waste of £10 but hey ho might be worth it :shrug:Click to expand...

I know!! Thats exactly how I feel. Then as I'm walking through the store I start feeling like af is gonna come!! =[ please dont come a week late you mean witch!!


----------



## babydust818

It could be that your body is super stressed out or maybe you're tricking your body that you are pregnant and that is why AF hasn't came. Also, some girls just get really late BFP's. I got my fingers crossed for you and hope it's just a late implanter! Good luck.


----------



## omgbaby

Me too!! I hope so! I got home & went to the RR there was one spot of red on the TP & that was it. & trust me I kept wiping to make sure, even looked with a mirror! Lol 
So sorry for your loss! <3
Baby Dust to you!


----------



## babydust818

<3 you're so sweet, thank you! Hope it's implantation!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## omgbaby

babydust818 said:


> <3 you're so sweet, thank you! Hope it's implantation!!!!!!!!!!

Your welcome! :)
I hope it is too! I'm debating on testing in the morning if af doesnt show or just wait til Sunday morning..


----------



## babydust818

i am a poas addict so i say test in the morning LOL


----------



## omgbaby

Lmao!! I seriously think I am becoming one!! Im just too impatient. Maybe I'll post a pic too


----------



## babydust818

do it!!!! i wanna see!!


----------



## omgbaby

I will! :) gotta figure out how to from my phone. I'll be on the road to a family wedding tomorrow


----------



## babydust818

go to the advanced and click the paperclip icon


----------



## omgbaby

Aww ok cool! Yay!! Im excited


----------



## lily24

omgbaby said:


> Aww ok cool! Yay!! Im excited

hi! have u tested today? I have :(


----------



## omgbaby

No i decided to wait til sunday!! Im nervous. Im guessing yours was bfn :(


----------



## lily24

omgbaby said:


> No i decided to wait til sunday!! Im nervous. Im guessing yours was bfn :(

why did you decide to wait? i wish i had your will power!

My gosh im so sore today aswell. cramps since this morning have been strong and constant lower back pain. I remember these symptoms from my first pregnancy and they are what made me test but yeah, got my BFN today :cry:


----------



## omgbaby

Aww how old is your first child? Maybe it's just too early for it to show :)
I waited because after the spot last night which I dont know if I told you about or not, but I was sure I'd start over night & was scared. Lol
Now since I woke up I'm runnin around like a chicken with no head trying to pack to leave for wedding!! Lol :)


----------



## lily24

omgbaby said:


> Aww how old is your first child? Maybe it's just too early for it to show :)
> I waited because after the spot last night which I dont know if I told you about or not, but I was sure I'd start over night & was scared. Lol
> Now since I woke up I'm runnin around like a chicken with no head trying to pack to leave for wedding!! Lol :)

Yeah i have one little boy whos 3 and i suffered a miscarrage back in 2010 so should have a 1 year old aswell :baby:

Well atleast you will have something to take your mind off 'things'

Have a good trip :hugs:


----------



## omgbaby

lily24 said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> Aww how old is your first child? Maybe it's just too early for it to show :)
> I waited because after the spot last night which I dont know if I told you about or not, but I was sure I'd start over night & was scared. Lol
> Now since I woke up I'm runnin around like a chicken with no head trying to pack to leave for wedding!! Lol :)
> 
> Yeah i have one little boy whos 3 and i suffered a miscarrage back in 2010 so should have a 1 year old aswell :baby:
> 
> Well atleast you will have something to take your mind off 'things'
> 
> Have a good trip :hugs:Click to expand...

Aw I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you little boy is good. 
I'll try to have a good trip. Hopefully a good Sunday too. We must keep each other updated :hugs:


----------



## gettinginfo

Hi Ladies,

Ok I have to chime in here. I am feeling so down and somewhat crazy:nope:. I am a week late today and of course I got a BFN yesterday. I feel like a fool peeing on the stick after several BFNs. What the hell is wrong with me?? I have a possible reason for being late,though. I just had a myomectomy in January. I did have what I considered to be a light 4 day period at the end of January right on time. I had to take a month of estrogen pills which ended on 2/18th so maybe that is why I am all messed up this month. Like you ladies I am as regular as a clock. The longest cycle I have ever had since coming of the pill last July is 27 days. I am now entering CD34. Actually, I am not supposed to be TTC yet b/c of the recent surgery but we had one slip up last month so the chances are practically 0 that I am pregnant anyway. This is why I am crazy to be taking hpts but I can't help myself!

To top it all off my best friend just told me that she is 8 weeks pregnant. I am happy for her but I have to admit I felt sorry for myself. I am so emotional(even I feel like it is out of proportion) my husband probably thinks I am crazy. I have been crying since yesterday:cry:...but then I do that before my period so maybe it is around the corner. 

Sorry for the rant but I just had to let it out. I hope you all get your bfps and I hope I get my period back so I can TTC soon! Thanks for listening:flower:


----------



## omgbaby

gettinginfo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Ok I have to chime in here. I am feeling so down and somewhat crazy:nope:. I am a week late today and of course I got a BFN yesterday. I feel like a fool peeing on the stick after several BFNs. What the hell is wrong with me?? I have a possible reason for being late,though. I just had a myomectomy in January. I did have what I considered to be a light 4 day period at the end of January right on time. I had to take a month of estrogen pills which ended on 2/18th so maybe that is why I am all messed up this month. Like you ladies I am as regular as a clock. The longest cycle I have ever had since coming of the pill last July is 27 days. I am now entering CD34. Actually, I am not supposed to be TTC yet b/c of the recent surgery but we had one slip up last month so the chances are practically 0 that I am pregnant anyway. This is why I am crazy to be taking hpts but I can't help myself!
> 
> To top it all off my best friend just told me that she is 8 weeks pregnant. I am happy for her but I have to admit I felt sorry for myself. I am so emotional(even I feel like it is out of proportion) my husband probably thinks I am crazy. I have been crying since yesterday:cry:...but then I do that before my period so maybe it is around the corner.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I just had to let it out. I hope you all get your bfps and I hope I get my period back so I can TTC soon! Thanks for listening:flower:

We are all in it together! I surely will keep up with your story. I understand how you feel about your best friend. When my cousin told me she was expecting i was so jealous!! Shes one of those girls who brags about it 24/7! I hate how women who want to use a baby as an attention getter get pregnant instantly & those of us who genuinely want a buddle of joy cant get it... :(


----------



## lily24

gettinginfo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Ok I have to chime in here. I am feeling so down and somewhat crazy:nope:. I am a week late today and of course I got a BFN yesterday. I feel like a fool peeing on the stick after several BFNs. What the hell is wrong with me?? I have a possible reason for being late,though. I just had a myomectomy in January. I did have what I considered to be a light 4 day period at the end of January right on time. I had to take a month of estrogen pills which ended on 2/18th so maybe that is why I am all messed up this month. Like you ladies I am as regular as a clock. The longest cycle I have ever had since coming of the pill last July is 27 days. I am now entering CD34. Actually, I am not supposed to be TTC yet b/c of the recent surgery but we had one slip up last month so the chances are practically 0 that I am pregnant anyway. This is why I am crazy to be taking hpts but I can't help myself!
> 
> To top it all off my best friend just told me that she is 8 weeks pregnant. I am happy for her but I have to admit I felt sorry for myself. I am so emotional(even I feel like it is out of proportion) my husband probably thinks I am crazy. I have been crying since yesterday:cry:...but then I do that before my period so maybe it is around the corner.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I just had to let it out. I hope you all get your bfps and I hope I get my period back so I can TTC soon! Thanks for listening:flower:

Dont be silly, and dont be sorry for ranting! Im an exactly the same. 7 days late today and still BFN this morning. Im also peeing on sticks constintly its like its become part of my daily routine :dohh:
I wish i could put it to the back of my mind but i just cant, i think this is just a reflection of how much we want to add to our family.
I have a friend who is 15 weeks pregnant and she was getting BFN's until day 10 of being late - then she got BFP. So dont give up :flower:


----------



## omgbaby

lily24 said:


> gettinginfo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Ok I have to chime in here. I am feeling so down and somewhat crazy:nope:. I am a week late today and of course I got a BFN yesterday. I feel like a fool peeing on the stick after several BFNs. What the hell is wrong with me?? I have a possible reason for being late,though. I just had a myomectomy in January. I did have what I considered to be a light 4 day period at the end of January right on time. I had to take a month of estrogen pills which ended on 2/18th so maybe that is why I am all messed up this month. Like you ladies I am as regular as a clock. The longest cycle I have ever had since coming of the pill last July is 27 days. I am now entering CD34. Actually, I am not supposed to be TTC yet b/c of the recent surgery but we had one slip up last month so the chances are practically 0 that I am pregnant anyway. This is why I am crazy to be taking hpts but I can't help myself!
> 
> To top it all off my best friend just told me that she is 8 weeks pregnant. I am happy for her but I have to admit I felt sorry for myself. I am so emotional(even I feel like it is out of proportion) my husband probably thinks I am crazy. I have been crying since yesterday:cry:...but then I do that before my period so maybe it is around the corner.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I just had to let it out. I hope you all get your bfps and I hope I get my period back so I can TTC soon! Thanks for listening:flower:
> 
> Dont be silly, and dont be sorry for ranting! Im an exactly the same. 7 days late today and still BFN this morning. Im also peeing on sticks constintly its like its become part of my daily routine :dohh:
> I wish i could put it to the back of my mind but i just cant, i think this is just a reflection of how much we want to add to our family.
> I have a friend who is 15 weeks pregnant and she was getting BFN's until day 10 of being late - then she got BFP. So dont give up :flower:Click to expand...

Now that gives me a lil hope! Lol i'm 9 days late today. I'm plannin on testing tomorrow.


----------



## omgbaby

I woke up this morning just feeling like shes coming. Idk what it is. I hope she doesnt come. Atleast not today


----------



## gettinginfo

Thanks for your responses ladies! I am feeling better today. 

omgbaby I hope af stays away for you!!

I think I may have figured out what is up with my cycle. I am thinking perhaps I ovulated very late and so my period may not be due for another week or so. THat has never happened to me before but maybe the estrogen can cause that? I did not temp but I did do the opks. I got a + on CD 12 and bd'd on CD 14 but then I got EWCM and ovulation pain last week (CD32) and got another + opk so maybe I didn't really ovulate the first time. My luteal phase is only 11 days so I should know soon...Oh well at least it makes some sense. 

I will keep checking in to see when you 2 get your bfps b/c I know it will happen!!


----------



## CuddleBunny

Just wanted to stop in and wish you 3 luck :hugs:


----------



## omgbaby

Aww thanks to you guys aboveI feel like someone is on my side! We are all in this together!!


----------



## omgbaby

Ladies, I think I may be out this month :(
1. Sex doesn't feel weird like it has the past week or so. For the past week I've had to tell my husband to be careful & slow down. It just was weird feeling. Lol
2. Before when I would lay on my stomach it would hurt now it really doesnt bother me as much.
Really I just have been having headaches and loss of balance the past day. Idk..
I always have all these things in my mind to post but once I type it's gone. Lol :)


----------



## Shey

gettinginfo, We know how you feel. When I was pregnant with my son years ago, I kept getting BFN and then I took an EPT one and got a BFP but I was already 12wks when I got my BFP so I would say wait it out and if you dont get your AF then get a blood test and find out what it could be. That way you will get some answers and a sight of relief.



gettinginfo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Ok I have to chime in here. I am feeling so down and somewhat crazy:nope:. I am a week late today and of course I got a BFN yesterday. I feel like a fool peeing on the stick after several BFNs. What the hell is wrong with me?? I have a possible reason for being late,though. I just had a myomectomy in January. I did have what I considered to be a light 4 day period at the end of January right on time. I had to take a month of estrogen pills which ended on 2/18th so maybe that is why I am all messed up this month. Like you ladies I am as regular as a clock. The longest cycle I have ever had since coming of the pill last July is 27 days. I am now entering CD34. Actually, I am not supposed to be TTC yet b/c of the recent surgery but we had one slip up last month so the chances are practically 0 that I am pregnant anyway. This is why I am crazy to be taking hpts but I can't help myself!
> 
> To top it all off my best friend just told me that she is 8 weeks pregnant. I am happy for her but I have to admit I felt sorry for myself. I am so emotional(even I feel like it is out of proportion) my husband probably thinks I am crazy. I have been crying since yesterday:cry:...but then I do that before my period so maybe it is around the corner.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I just had to let it out. I hope you all get your bfps and I hope I get my period back so I can TTC soon! Thanks for listening:flower:


----------



## gettinginfo

Hi Shey,

Thanks for sharing your story! Wow 12 weeks! Do you think you could have conceived at a later time and that is why your first tests were negative? I have had time to regroup since my last post and the truth is that the chances of me being pregnant are pretty darn slim. I am going to wait one more week and if af has not arrived I will give my doctor a call. I will keep you ladies posted and thanks for all of your positive energy:flower:


----------



## omgbaby

Shey said:


> gettinginfo, We know how you feel. When I was pregnant with my son years ago, I kept getting BFN and then I took an EPT one and got a BFP but I was already 12wks when I got my BFP so I would say wait it out and if you dont get your AF then get a blood test and find out what it could be. That way you will get some answers and a sight of relief.
> 
> 
> 
> gettinginfo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Ok I have to chime in here. I am feeling so down and somewhat crazy:nope:. I am a week late today and of course I got a BFN yesterday. I feel like a fool peeing on the stick after several BFNs. What the hell is wrong with me?? I have a possible reason for being late,though. I just had a myomectomy in January. I did have what I considered to be a light 4 day period at the end of January right on time. I had to take a month of estrogen pills which ended on 2/18th so maybe that is why I am all messed up this month. Like you ladies I am as regular as a clock. The longest cycle I have ever had since coming of the pill last July is 27 days. I am now entering CD34. Actually, I am not supposed to be TTC yet b/c of the recent surgery but we had one slip up last month so the chances are practically 0 that I am pregnant anyway. This is why I am crazy to be taking hpts but I can't help myself!
> 
> To top it all off my best friend just told me that she is 8 weeks pregnant. I am happy for her but I have to admit I felt sorry for myself. I am so emotional(even I feel like it is out of proportion) my husband probably thinks I am crazy. I have been crying since yesterday:cry:...but then I do that before my period so maybe it is around the corner.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I just had to let it out. I hope you all get your bfps and I hope I get my period back so I can TTC soon! Thanks for listening:flower:Click to expand...

SHEY, you just gave me hope!! Lol Ahh. Thank gosh!!! I'm 12 days late today, I took a FRER this morning & got BFN again. :cry:



gettinginfo said:


> Hi Shey,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story! Wow 12 weeks! Do you think you could have conceived at a later time and that is why your first tests were negative? I have had time to regroup since my last post and the truth is that the chances of me being pregnant are pretty darn slim. I am going to wait one more week and if af has not arrived I will give my doctor a call. I will keep you ladies posted and thanks for all of your positive energy:flower:

I think this is the only post I actually want to keep up with because of you & Lily. I hope af stays away from you, but I also hope you don't have to go through the stress like I am. :cry: Keep us posted


----------



## lily24

omgbaby said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> gettinginfo, We know how you feel. When I was pregnant with my son years ago, I kept getting BFN and then I took an EPT one and got a BFP but I was already 12wks when I got my BFP so I would say wait it out and if you dont get your AF then get a blood test and find out what it could be. That way you will get some answers and a sight of relief.
> 
> 
> 
> gettinginfo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Ok I have to chime in here. I am feeling so down and somewhat crazy:nope:. I am a week late today and of course I got a BFN yesterday. I feel like a fool peeing on the stick after several BFNs. What the hell is wrong with me?? I have a possible reason for being late,though. I just had a myomectomy in January. I did have what I considered to be a light 4 day period at the end of January right on time. I had to take a month of estrogen pills which ended on 2/18th so maybe that is why I am all messed up this month. Like you ladies I am as regular as a clock. The longest cycle I have ever had since coming of the pill last July is 27 days. I am now entering CD34. Actually, I am not supposed to be TTC yet b/c of the recent surgery but we had one slip up last month so the chances are practically 0 that I am pregnant anyway. This is why I am crazy to be taking hpts but I can't help myself!
> 
> To top it all off my best friend just told me that she is 8 weeks pregnant. I am happy for her but I have to admit I felt sorry for myself. I am so emotional(even I feel like it is out of proportion) my husband probably thinks I am crazy. I have been crying since yesterday:cry:...but then I do that before my period so maybe it is around the corner.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I just had to let it out. I hope you all get your bfps and I hope I get my period back so I can TTC soon! Thanks for listening:flower:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHEY, you just gave me hope!! Lol Ahh. Thank gosh!!! I'm 12 days late today, I took a FRER this morning & got BFN again. :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> gettinginfo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Shey,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story! Wow 12 weeks! Do you think you could have conceived at a later time and that is why your first tests were negative? I have had time to regroup since my last post and the truth is that the chances of me being pregnant are pretty darn slim. I am going to wait one more week and if af has not arrived I will give my doctor a call. I will keep you ladies posted and thanks for all of your positive energy:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I think this is the only post I actually want to keep up with because of you & Lily. I hope af stays away from you, but I also hope you don't have to go through the stress like I am. :cry: Keep us postedClick to expand...

Aw thats sweet hun - im the same though, really want the best for all the ladies who have kept up with this thread :flower: I still have no AF showed up this month and BFN yesterday again :( Docs on thursday for me as i have lots of CM for some reason TMI! :dohh:


----------



## omgbaby

:thumbup:


lily24 said:


> Aw thats sweet hun - im the same though, really want the best for all the ladies who have kept up with this thread :flower: I still have no AF showed up this month and BFN yesterday again :( Docs on thursday for me as i have lots of CM for some reason TMI! :dohh:

Lol not TMI. I hope you get good news from the doctor. How late are you now? Hopefully we all get these BFP!! Then we can :happydance: together!!


----------



## gettinginfo

Good morning ladies!

How is everyone doing? I see we are all still in the same limbo boat:thumbup:. So I did not want to bore you all with details of my cycle but hey since we all have nothing to do but wait I figure why not? You can totally ignore this post if it gets too long. But anywho. I did do opks this month and got a smiley face on CD12, BD'd on CD14 and then I missed my period so did HPT which was -. Then on CD 32 got EWCM again and this time felt what I would call right sided ovulation pain so for the hell of it did another OPK and saw the smiley face. This is why I think I geared up to ovulate when I normally would(CD12) but maybe I didn't and instead ovulated on CD31. That would put me at only 6DPO today(CD38). Is that confusing enough for ya! This has never happened to me before but I guess I can blame it on the estrogen pills that I took. Anyway, my luteal phase is about 10-11 days so we shall see....I am either 11 days late or 5 days early..ha!:dohh:

Hope you all are having a good one!


----------



## Shey

Aww gettinginfo, I hope you get some answers soon! I hope you get that BFP and that AF stays away!

lily and omgbaby hope you ladies are doing well

asfm: tonight my BF and I are dtd! hehe! he has alot to make up to me so we are doing it double time! hehe!. He wants a baby just as bad as I do, considering it will be his first and my 2nd. lol!


----------



## omgbaby

Gettinginfo : at first you confused me but I got it!! How about we go with your late not early :)

Shey: Ooo have fun girl!!! Bfp for you soon!!!


----------



## ashleylu88

Shey said:


> Thank you Lily! I remember when I was pregnant with my son, I didn't get a BFP til I was 3 months pregnant with him.

did you still have regular periods for 3 months? a friend of mine did not find out she was pregnant til 3 months a long to and she had her regular periods. it was crazy!


----------



## Shey

No Ashley,I had missed periods and thought that it was from stress.


----------



## lily24

A bit of an update for everyone who has been following this thread... Turns out, i was pregnant... Also turns out i MC yesterday :cry: 
Im still feeling a bit shocked i think, but because i didnt actually see a BFP ither, i think its making it easier. Would of been very early, like 2-3weeks but still its hard. 
Theres always next month :thumbup:


----------



## omgbaby

lily24 said:


> A bit of an update for everyone who has been following this thread... Turns out, i was pregnant... Also turns out i MC yesterday :cry:
> Im still feeling a bit shocked i think, but because i didnt actually see a BFP ither, i think its making it easier. Would of been very early, like 2-3weeks but still its hard.
> Theres always next month :thumbup:

I was wondering where you ran off too! I'm so sorry to hear that but also so glad that you are eager & ready for this next cycle! Good luck to you & I hope everything goes well! :)


----------



## laura3103

oh :hugs: chick so sorry.xx


----------



## Shey

Oh Lily I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## omgbaby

Well I figured I would update you guys. 17 days late today... BFN this morning.
My next af is due 3/22. So I guess I'll be waiting to see if she comes..


----------



## gettinginfo

Lily,

I am so sorry for your loss:hugs: I hope this next cycle is the one!

omg,
Thanks for the update...when do you plan to get bloodwork or do you?

As for me I think maybe I did really ovulate on the second opk so I would be 11dpo instead of 32dpo or 16 days late. My LP is usually 11 or 12 days and my temp dropped today so that would mean af later today or tomorrow...yeah!! I know that sounds weird but I was getting worried. I guess the estrogen pills delayed ovulation as I have never had that happen before. Bad news is hubby will be out of town during my next predicted ovulation..damn! oh well, what's a girl to do?:dohh:


----------



## omgbaby

gettinginfo said:


> Lily,
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss:hugs: I hope this next cycle is the one!
> 
> omg,
> Thanks for the update...when do you plan to get bloodwork or do you?
> 
> As for me I think maybe I did really ovulate on the second opk so I would be 11dpo instead of 32dpo or 16 days late. My LP is usually 11 or 12 days and my temp dropped today so that would mean af later today or tomorrow...yeah!! I know that sounds weird but I was getting worried. I guess the estrogen pills delayed ovulation as I have never had that happen before. Bad news is hubby will be out of town during my next predicted ovulation..damn! oh well, what's a girl to do?:dohh:

Well lets hopw af doesnt show up! Because hubby being gone is just putting a kink in everything!!! :(
As for the blood test, I was gonna say this Thursday if af doesnt ahow because then I would be 3 weeks late (smh). At first i thought I would wait to see if my next period is late but... Nope I'm impatient!! Lol!
I'm scared to get a blood test bc I know if she rells me no more than likely she's right. :(


----------

